# new budgie cage!!!!



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

but which to pick!!!

i've narrowed it down to 2...

the Jintu is 104h x 40w x 51d


and the Jing is 95h x 46w x 46d


current is 55h x 50w x 38d

now, i know which one i think is prettier, but do you think the Jintu would give as much flight space as the Jing? i do like the easier access to the Jintu as well!

i still can't get Maggs out of the cage at all; she'll have none of it! Winston has had a fly about a handful of times since i got him, but they just won't come out of their own accord  and i'm gonna have to assume neither will be tame-able 

i still can't get over the size difference between the two though- when i first brought Winston home my parents and my uncle all commented on how he is a big boy so must have come from a show breeder, but he was teeny to me... until i properly looked at some petshop ones, then met Maggs- only half the size of Winston!


----------



## mikew (May 3, 2014)

Just wonder if the first one is just an exercise in design rather than decent home.
I prefer to see cages wider as it seams to me a more natural way for birds to move,plus they can have a in cage play area that still leaves free flight space.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

mikew said:


> Just wonder if the first one is just an exercise in design rather than decent home.
> I prefer to see cages wider as it seams to me a more natural way for birds to move,plus they can have a in cage play area that still leaves free flight space.


that's why i haven't already bought it tbh!

inches
jing- 37h x 18w x 18d

jintu- 41h x 15w x 20d

(current- 21h x 20w x 15d)

if you say the decorative roofing of the jintu takes it down to 37 as well, i recon the volume would be pretty similar...
i like the fact the jing has the big door at the top, but the jintu seems to have More access overall, and both the birds are still pretty hand shy. then, knowing my luck Maggs would hide in the very top on the perch (or whatever i have there) and be harder to grab if ever needs be! 
so as i say, both are much bigger than their current, but i don't want to be a meany going for 'the prettier one'  . i've actually had a fair few family members tell me the cage they have is massive, and all 3 people have had their own budgies  one even bred them :mad2:

goodness i'm indecisive!!!
leaning towards the jing i think, but i'll probably not make my mind up for certain until i see them both side by side! lol


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

Posting on bird chat for the first time 

I'd go for the Jing and turn it on its side personally. They'd have a lot more room and space to fly that way. Very tall cages aren't really practical because they tend to just ignore the bottom half...


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

i did go for the Jing after all!!!
when i set them side by side it did have a fairly larger base on it, so voila!

i had been looking for width over height originally, but in the cage they had previous, whie Maggs will sit at the top, Winston does use the bottom- it seems to be the only place the poor boy can go to get away from his fangirl! :lol: (yes, she genuinely gets on like a fangirl with him- its bloody adorable!!!)

pictures then?! 













consider yourself budgie-spammed! 

i literally came n=home and immediately put together their cage and put them in it- i'm only getting round to making my own dinner now! lol (so please excuse the mess!)


----------

